# *** Alert***Fiat Chassis Warranty Details



## 105858 (Jul 15, 2007)

Hello All, 

Back again with more information.

I have just come off the phone to Fait Customer Services, (0080034280000), after reporting my scuttle/rusty engine problem.

The operative told me that my chassis warranty start date was Feb 2007 on the Fiat Chassis database. That is wrong as my van was registered July 2007!! 

I suspect that all chassis warranty start dates are the date of shipping from the factory in Italy or wherever!

To correct this you need to call Fiat Customer Services, and ask them to check your warranty start date. Then you will be given a case number.

You will then have to send a photocopy of your registration document to Fiat in Slough, quoting your details and case number.

During the conversation I was informed that for the whole of the 2 years manufacturer warranty, if you need help europe-wide, then you are covered by Fiat Camper Assistance which is far more comprehensive than the AA cover.

That telephone number is free from landlines and is 00800 32481111

rgds from Greysand


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info.

Will check my details with Fiat.


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Greysands

My V5 registration date is April 2007.

I just called Fiat.

Fiat have my vehicle on there system as November 2006 as the date chassis was delivered to Swift.

They have requested a photocopy of V5 to be sent to:

Fiat House warranty Dept.
Request for amendment to warranty
Fiat House
240 Bath Road
Slough
SL1 4DE


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

This problem has been going on for some years now.

When you buy the motorhome the dealers or Manufacturer is SUPPOSED to notify Fiat of date of FIRST registration.

I contacted Auto-Trail once regarding this matter especially as I wasn't notified of a RECALL to do with the brakes and had to read about it in the MMM! Auto-Trail assured me at that time that Fiat had been notified!

It seems AGAIN! The DEALERS and MANUFACTURERS still have not sorted this IMPORTANT ISSUE!

I see you both have a mh made via SWIFT Group so SWIFT if you are reading this please do something aout this issue. Unsuspecting customers shouldn't find out about this when they need warranty work doing and are told they are out of warranty.


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*And the hits just keep on coming!!!!*

*And the hits just keep on coming!!!! *:evil: 
Thanks for the info Greysand.
I will quote your posting on my poll for the fiat/peugeot/others water ingress issues.
Will be contacting fiat regards our warranty date don't doubt it will be wrong also.
1happy 
*member of motorhomers for justice*



> Hello All,
> 
> Back again with more information.
> 
> ...


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Fiat sell chassis not motorhomes, Fiat sold the units to Swift, what Swift do with them from there is upto them. Why should Fiat extend the warranty as far as they are concerned the unit has been sold. Thats only my thought.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> Fiat sell chassis not motorhomes, Fiat sold the units to Swift, what Swift do with them from there is upto them. Why should Fiat extend the warranty as far as they are concerned the unit has been sold. Thats only my thought.


 I disagree, when you buy a new car / van etc you would want a full warrantee, not a one that started a few weeks earlier when the dealer got it in stock.

Richard...


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

RichardnGill, i feel the same as you on this but as a buissness point of view for Fiat, maybe i am wrong on this one.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Fiat Warranty*

Hi Guys

I would like to clarify the position on Fiat warranty and the process.

The warranty starts on the retail date of purchase. The dealer carries out a PDI and logs this with Swift, electronically, we then run a regular report to send to Fiat. This report is run automatically and electronically sent to Fiat every week.

I can confirm to Greysand and Somewhere-in-Oxford that our records agree with the date of registration you have quoted.

We will take this up with Fiat Customer Services next week, after the Bank Holiday.

Hope you all have a good long weekend

Regards
Kath


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Fiat Warranty*

Hi Swiftgroup.
Just to say i am most impressed with the effort you are putting into the threads and the forum  
I hope you are able to make a difference with the Fiat issues.  ..Lord only knows the rest of feel pretty toothless :!: 
Regards 1happy  
PS:-Checked my warranty date with Fiat and its 5 weeks :roll: adrift but i dont have a Swift and will probably have to write yet another letter to deal with that now!! :evil:



SwiftGroup said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I would like to clarify the position on Fiat warranty and the process.
> 
> ...


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

I just called Fiat to find out mine, and apparently the warranty start date with them is blank - so it's under no warranty at the moment!!

Any idea who should supply this information to Fiat? Should Adria or the dealer I purchased the van from?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Warranty*

b6x
I think it supposed to be the dealer!
Mine was wrong also!!!
Warranty for what its worth!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
when they take months to see the problem 8O and more months to come up with the *brilliant solution* 8O to the problem

_*motorhomers for justice OR should that be mushrooms?*_


----------



## Dogwalker (Mar 14, 2007)

*Warranty on Ford based Hymer*

This is possibly the wrong place to post this but I am investigating a similar problem on my new Hymer.

I thought when I bought it that I would have the standard 3 year Ford warranty. However as far a Ford are concerned the transit was bought in Germany so I only have a two year warranty.

It does not seem to matter that I bought it new here and that it was first registered for road use here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

This is a bit off topic but you might find it interesting. 

Some years ago when I was waiting (and WAITING!) for a new company car,(It was a Volvo V40) there was a shortage of amongst other things of alternators. Consequently they were building cars, (including Mitsubishi Carisma models, which were built on the same line) without some parts. A colleague from our Holland office mailed me some pictures of cars parked in six inches of water in a field, awaiting retro fitting. 
When I eventually got my car the manufacture date was four months before the import date. This was when there was a looonnngg waiting list for the cars. The important thing was that warrantee period was from the date of registration.
BTW almost as soon as I took delivery my local Volvo garage closed down! 

Tco


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

b6x said:


> I just called Fiat to find out mine, and apparently the warranty start date with them is blank - so it's under no warranty at the moment!!
> 
> Any idea who should supply this information to Fiat? Should Adria or the dealer I purchased the van from?
> 
> ...


You may well find that they will accept a photocopy of your invoice? I would have thought Adria notify Fiat for you, after they are informed by the dealer the van has been sold.


----------

